# HBO BAD: Rosado vs Lemieux, Lundy vs Dulorme, Centeno vs De La Rosa



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Could be a great action card. Going against some huge college football games, but I'm watching it. Discuss here.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

*HBO Tripleheader!*

Lundy and Dulorme about to get underway...


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

*DELETE*

Abandon this thread


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck man, well use this one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Damn man!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Great minds. We started these at the same time. Mods, merge mine here.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

How long til Dulorme vs Lundy starts?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Shit, watching now


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

End of the round controlled by Dulorme, Lundy goes down with a right hand.
10-8 Dulorme...


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Dulorme looking good. Lundy is there to be hit and he's nailing him. Great action so far.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lundy is throwing some wild bombs lol if one lands rip Dulorme


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

anyone got a good stream my ones shit


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Andre Warc in the commentary. I like his broadcasting skills. Just wish he would get a fighting career gonna first.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> anyone got a good stream my ones shit


Sorry, bud. I subscribe to HBO.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I would have never imagined the skill gap between these 2 to be so wide


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Lundy going to get stopped shortly here.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why is Lundy winging it so hard. LOL
Lundy gonna take this.
terrible decision by DeLuorme's management IMhO.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> anyone got a good stream my ones shit


I'm watching hbo on tv but check your inbox for a link I'm bout to send


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dulorme fighting off the back foot is bad news for Dulorme fans.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Could they suck Lampley off anymore?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Why is Lundy winging it so hard. LOL
> Lundy gonna take this.
> terrible decision by DeLuorme's management IMhO.


It's almost comical how hard he's swinging on very shot.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lundy was having a great round until that huge shot, gave him 4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lundy is gonna chop this guy down.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

FloydPatterson said:


> I'm watching hbo on tv but check your inbox for a link I'm bout to send


Cheers man

Lundy is so wild :rofl


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Why is Lundy winging it so hard. LOL
> Lundy gonna take this.
> terrible decision by DeLuorme's management IMhO.


No way. Lundy too defensively irresponsible and bad chin. 1 or 2 more rounds and dulorme will stop him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lundy is so lazy.
He really does not want to work to get on the inside.
Andre Ward has called him out perfectly


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ward is an excellent commentator.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Lundy has taken some solid right hands. He's one of those guys where I think his chin is OK, his defense and footwork just leave him wide open to take huge shots. Even a good chin will crack when hit with clean shots.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lundy does seem to be fighting an undisciplined fight tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Big round from Lundy.
Delurme is fading


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Come on Lundy!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I take it we will never see Broner-Lundy due to the trainer situations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

damn, good round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Left hook from Lundy hurt Dulorme last at the bell.
LUndy really is not turning his punches over like usual.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

nice pep talk from Lundy's corner, getting let out of the cage


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I have this one round closer than HBO.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lundy wakes up! what possibly could Michelle Beadle have to say about boxing...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lundy starting to get it in now.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I wish this was a 12 rounder


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dulorme starting to fold.
Lundy bringing that pressure.

-------

THAT MAN AINT NO GANGSTER


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Dulorme was straight running away in that round, if Lundy can keep this up he's gonna get the stoppage but he's expended a lot of energy the last two rounds


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Dulorme looks bad as a southpaw. 

this man ain't no gangster, he don't do what we do !!


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I take it we will never see Broner-Lundy due to the trainer situations
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What trainer situation?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lundy needs to keep it up


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Algieri happy to have that check.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Lundy needs KO now, IMO.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ahhhh shoot I forgot about the knockdown, Lundy has to work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lampley is fucking retarded if he really thinks Lundy isn't the more tecnical fighter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

How do you decline a scholarship for your sister.
Shit doesn't really work like that.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have it 85-85


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> How do you decline a scholarship for your sister.
> Shit doesn't really work like that.


Didnt it say he declined it


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

If Lundy gets this round, I think he has the fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Delorme looking like loser.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lundy is fighting a bad fight, but I still think he has this as long as he doesn't get knocked down again.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I hate these 10 rounders where if it was a 12 rounder there would be a clear winner

I have it 95-94 Lundy but it could be either way


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

At worst for Lundy that is a draw.
He really just won this fight. 

I gave Lundy 4, 6,7,8,9,and 10


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

95-94 dulorme 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

No idea who won this one. Good fight though. Hope Dulorme gets it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Didnt it say he declined it


I think they said he had a scholarship for football but declined it so his sister could go to school, but that makes no sense.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dulorme is so weak in the later rounds of the fight. I thought the Mayfield fight was a fluke but Dulorme just never graduated to championship fights. He is struggling with 10 rounds. He will be fucked at 12. He made the fight so easy in the early rounds then winds horribly after 6.

Can you imagine a Matthysse hunting him for 12 rounds?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Dulorme should've won that easy but he kinda folded. looks like hes still affected by the Abregu KO


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dulorme should edge this but he does not deserve the win.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

way too wide but LOL at middleweight fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Well at least I'm still undefeated in the prediction league :smile


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dulorme didn't win any fight 97 - 92


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@bballchump11 I think you got us lucky on nations cup but happy about it. Good work.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

97-92 is disgraceful.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I think they said he had a scholarship for football but declined it so his sister could go to school, but that makes no sense.


Thats what they said :lol:

97-92 is a joke Dulorme didnt do shit the second half of the fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> way too wide but LOL at middleweight fight


All these guys are off tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

De La Rosa should get this if he is on.
I like Centeno from what I've seen but he hasn't fought the level of fighters as De La Rosa


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Here comes my boy Centeno. He finally made it to the HBO spotlight. 

I picked this kid to beat Canelo a couple of years ago.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> @bballchump11 I think you got us lucky on nations cup but happy about it. Good work.


:yep thanks, remember I was orignally going with Lundy, but I watched some tape and thought Dulorme would counter Lundy in between exchanges enough to hurt him. A thought of a robbery crossed my mind also since it's on HBO


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Good step up for Centeno. He's fought on quite a few local cards but against pretty pedestrian opposition.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn....the head movement on this de la rosa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thats that fucking jab I keep telling you guys about!!!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Here comes my boy Centeno. He finally made it to the HBO spotlight.
> 
> I picked this kid to beat Canelo a couple of years ago.


I like the kid, followed him casually since he was on Club Nokia a while back, but that is one big prediction. I can admire that.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Going 4 rounds with Julian Williams and not hitting the deck is a feat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Centeno ate two counter rights after that knockdown.
I think his recklessness is why I thought he would not be a high level fighter.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> I like the kid, followed him casually since he was on Club Nokia a while back, but that is one big prediction. I can admire that.


yeah that prediction will never happen.
ever


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

This fight is lame and garbage


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I like the kid, followed him casually since he was on Club Nokia a while back, but that is one big prediction. I can admire that.


Only thing I need to see is someone heavy handed hit him. De La Rosa has decent pop. I want to see how Centeno reacts to it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

centeno's face busted up


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Only thing I need to see is someone heavy handed hit him. De La Rosa has decent pop. I want to see how Centeno reacts to it.


Williams tagged him repeatedly. Still more of a crisp, clean puncher than heavy handed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

De La rosa just got a round


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep thanks, remember I was orignally going with Lundy, but I watched some tape and thought Dulorme would counter Lundy in between exchanges enough to hurt him. A thought of a robbery crossed my mind also since it's on HBO


Yeah you're the boss like. Pity has centeno points in this fight, you both have the same amount of points prior to tonight but pity's challenge W puts him ahead of you. If centeno loses or gets a stoppage you're number 1


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

"Shell of Angulo"...lol, he's always sucked


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> "Shell of Angulo"...lol, he's always sucked


He gave Lara hell.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL @ War d talking about the dark side of the game.
Ward is with fucking J Prince


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Why would guys sign with Don King knowing he's screwed over everybody else and isn't a major player any more? 

I really don't feel sorry for guys who sign with him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> He gave Lara hell.


Man Kirkland destroyed Angulo.
He never returned to the same fighter he was since that fight.
Kirkland destroyed Tapia's career too.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Yeah you're the boss like. Pity has centeno points in this fight, you both have the same amount of points prior to tonight but pity's challenge W puts him ahead of you. If centeno loses or gets a stoppage you're number 1


lol you're lucky I'm a team player


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Man Kirkland destroyed Angulo.
> He never returned to the same fighter he was since that fight.
> Kirkland destroyed Tapia's career too.


He looked good once. Against Lara. But yes, that fight took a ton out of him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Why would guys sign with Don King knowing he's screwed over everybody else and isn't a major player any more?
> 
> I really don't feel sorry for guys who sign with him.


Guys who are struggling wants money and he gives it to them upfront.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lundy-Dulorme was a decent fight. 

Good to see a KD from a jab, always fun to see.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> He looked good once. Against Lara. But yes, that fight took a ton out of him.


Old Angulo would have ended the fight when he hurt him late.
He never was able to pull the trigger again after that IMHO


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Huge counterleft.
Bullshit stoppage


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Guys who are struggling wants money and he gives it to them upfront.


Which is further dumbfounding. King will give guys cash up front then do nothing to promote them. I just don't get it. Either side.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Let that man get his fucking count.
No need for that to be stopped right there.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

There we go!!!

Ward was making a good point though. Centeno does sometime get too comfortable and coast. He needs to step it up like this more. He is not the sparring partner anymore. He is THE BOSS!!!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Great shot. Face first fall, still the ref should have taken a look at De La Rosa's face to see if he was conscious.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Let that man get his fucking count.
> No need for that to be stopped right there.


Dude was done.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Guess Ward would have called off Foreman v. Lyle after the first knockdown.
SMH

Centeno will never be a champ.
he gets hit far too much.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

The main event will be intresting, I think gabes Philly movement will elude Lemieux until late

How many rounds is it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Dude was done.


There is a count for a reason.
give the man his count and check his eyes.
I've seen some guys catch a shot be out there head hits the canvas and they fucking wake back up and beat the count and compete.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rosado comes in jabbing and moving and setting up Lemieux for power shots coming in he should win this fight easily by KO in 6.
Lemieux and those t-rex arms is going to be pressing for a brawl.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Would like to see Rosado win, but he'd be better off fighting at JMW.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lampley doesn't know the difference between ESPN and HBO. LOL


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> There is a count for a reason.
> give the man his count and check his eyes.
> I've seen some guys catch a shot be out there head hits the canvas and they fucking wake back up and beat the count and compete.


I do agree on giving them the count. However, you cant complain much about this one. Even if he did get up it would be tough to make it out of that round without takong anymore punishment.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a feeling this fight will be short with Rosado pulling off the upset. David lost to Alcine for fucks sake...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Would like to see Rosado win, but he'd be better off fighting at JMW.


No way, did you see how shitty he looked at JMW against Charlo?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> There is a count for a reason.
> give the man his count and check his eyes.
> I've seen some guys catch a shot be out there head hits the canvas and they fucking wake back up and beat the count and compete.


Peope get scared when they see guys fall like that. Dudes are were stiff and he fiell like Paul Williams. He was done. Everyone knows he doesn't have a great chin.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> There is a count for a reason.
> give the man his count and check his eyes.
> I've seen some guys catch a shot be out there head hits the canvas and they fucking wake back up and beat the count and compete.


I'm with Bama here. Ref was on the wrong side to call it. Step around bad loom at the eyes. He was looking at the back of the head.

That at said, the fight was probably over, but do it the right way.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lampley doesn't know the difference between ESPN and HBO. LOL


Lol they have be scraping a lot of ESPN fighters lately and NBC sports


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I really like rosado. Hope he wins this.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Get that BKB trash out of here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I wonder when all the tough fights catch up to Gabe. I hope it's not tonight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> There is a count for a reason.
> give the man his count and check his eyes.
> I've seen some guys catch a shot be out there head hits the canvas and they fucking wake back up and beat the count and compete.


Yeah, but you're talking about the good old days, when boxing was boxing, not this pussified ref-fest we have now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Philly stand up!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

WAR Rosado

So they are showing the Lemieux fight on the tv where the Pascal fight was but they cant show it on boxnation :twisted

so excited


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol they have be scraping a lot of ESPN fighters lately and NBC sports


Remember when Boxing After Dark used to have guys being built up. Wtf happened.
You still get great young talent on Shobox and ESPN, but HBO gives you nothing.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh boy here we go!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chacal said:


> No way, did you see how shitty he looked at JMW against Charlo?


Gave has looked shitty since the GGG fight. He's done as a top fighter. Like I said before, he should have just waited for his shot when he was K-9 mandatory instead of fighting GGG.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Have Jim and Max forgotten that Rosado went in with GGG


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

They just said Rosado is not know as a puncher, which is bs. Rosado has gotten some good KO's as JMW, and he hurt Kid Chocolate several times.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

10-9 rosado


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Gave has looked shitty since the GGG fight. He's done as a top fighter. Like I said before, he should have just waited for his shot when he was K-9 mandatory instead of fighting GGG.


That would have really changed his career. Credit Gabe for wanting and taking the fight, though. Not many guys like that any more.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lemieux still a crude Slugger.
Rosado should have this by 6 if he doesn't get caught clean on some stupid shit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rosado by ko


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Gabe switched trainers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lemieux is gonna get caught coming in


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Jesse Reid is the most underrated trainer in boxing. Good choice by rosado he knows watsup


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Has Rosado gotten that much better, or is Golovkin just that good?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

funny how HBO seem to forget how Rubio destroyed Lemiux.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I knew the result from here, but wtf are they doing telling the result of the Pascal fight here? People might want to watch that later!


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lemieux is gonna get caught coming in


Yep saw it once already in this round. It was a soft punch though. Soon it will be a hard left hook.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Rosado making frenchy miss more than I thought he would. Good performance by Gabe so far, needs to up his counters a bit as Lemieux starts swing wider.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> I knew the result from here, but wtf are they doing telling the result of the Pascal fight here? People might want to watch that later!


HBO tradition since the Sho v. HBO "Tyson" days.
Larry Merchant was good for that.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

19-19 I think


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Jesse Reid is the most underrated trainer in boxing. Good choice by rosado he knows watsup


I agree 100%


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rosado done


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Gabes eye is his Achilles heel, he's gonna be tasting rights for the rest of the night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

David would decapitate GGG


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Huge round Lemieux.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rosado bight have fractured his orbital bone.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rosado is done. He should never has fought GGG.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh dear Rosado's face


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Fucking hell my stream went out and I get back and missed all that


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> David would decapitate GGG


LOL sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lemiuxx has a china chin HBO seems to have fortoten that.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

lmao David fell for the oldest trick in the book!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

How can you not love rosado


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Great fight so far. Both guys are hurting each other.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

fuck yeah!! hope Rosado makes an epic comeback


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

FUUUCCCCKKKKK MEEE, what a round!!!!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Incredible.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

man i love gabe...what a pimp


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lemieux and curtis stevens would be a great fight to see who goes to sleep first.
It really tells you have bad Rosado is to have struggled with a fighter Rudio clearly dominated.
Like Rubio made Lemeiux look like he isn't even on the same level.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jeesus- 4 rounds in and it's already FOTY !


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

What a fucking round. Gotta love Rosado imposing himself as the boss. Starting to time that right hand well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Jeesus- 4 rounds in and it's already FOTY !


Hell nah.
Crawford v. Gamboa happened this year.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lemieux and curtis stevens would be a great fight to see who goes to sleep first.
> It really tells you have bad Rosado is to have struggled with a fighter Rudio clearly dominated.
> Like Rubio made Lemeiux look like he isn't even on the same level.


Lemieux vs Stevns would be great.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

great fight!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Hell nah.
> Crawford v. Gamboa happened this year.


True, that was incredible. - although not as back & forth as this has been so far.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lemieux and curtis stevens would be a great fight to see who goes to sleep first.
> It really tells you have bad Rosado is to have struggled with a fighter Rudio clearly dominated.
> Like Rubio made Lemeiux look like he isn't even on the same level.


I dont know about dominated as Rubio did lose the first 4 rounds but you can also say that was part of Rubios plan. I believe in he interview he did say I was going to let him blow his wad.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I just wanna say, Rosados trainer is giving some terrible advice. Rosado is on his own for this one.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That rican coming out of Rosado.
Lol low blows starting


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Seems like gabes loosing steam, and his shots lost the pop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So glad its a 12 rounder not a 10, this is gonna get interesting


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I dont know about dominated as Rubio did lose the first 4 rounds but you can also say that was part of Rubios plan. I believe in he interview he did say I was going to let him blow his wad.


Yeah, he didn't let himself out of the cage until round 5 ! :lol: (Man, that's never gonna' get old.)


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Gabe need to walk Lemieux into a shot to slow him down.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Rosado is gonna get hurt here. Unless Limeuix gasses. Limieux slowed down from the 6th, might be taking a rd off.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lemeiux never really seems hurt by Rosado's shots and Rosado is starting to lose more ground, not controlling the distance well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rosado no longer interested in winning.
he is in survival mode.

Guess HBO is setting up Lemeiux vs. GGG. Which would be an absolute massacre


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

gabe didn't look good that round.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Rosado needs to pick up on the 1,2,3 Lemieux will start throwing again.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

How the fuck is Lemieux a prospect still.
Lemeiux is a journeyman now.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Lemieux saving his energy. How Rosado is still standing from those body shots all night I don't know.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Game is fighting to say he went 12.
He doesn't want to win.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Gave that to Rosado


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Lemeiux never really seems hurt by Rosado's shots and Rosado is starting to lose more ground, not controlling the distance well.


Its frustrating because he has shown us the tools to control the fight. It seems to be a pattern in his fights though. He shows us he can win but just seems to find a way to lose...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lemeiux just got hurt


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Rosado should have been throwing the right hook aroundbthe guard, then dip and feint the left uppercut to land a right hook to the body. Too much fear of getting hit on that eye tho, understandable cuz these docs wanna stop it.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit is getting crazy. This is fun to watch.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rosado gonna have to continue banging the body.
The head hunting isn't working but Lemeiux's gas tank is on low and the body shots are hurting him badly.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

genaro g said:


> *Rosado should have been throwing the right hook aroundbthe guard, then dip and feint the left uppercut to land a right hook to the body.* Too much fear of getting hit on that eye tho, understandable cuz these docs wanna stop it.


- That's a pretty good idea!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ref needs to take better control


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

I want Lemeuix to win. Rosado has already had alot of paydays for a fighter of his calibre.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Rosado trainer wants to see Rosado out cold. He's crazy. Fight smart Rosado, land and get out,


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Rosado needs to feint the right and throw a hard left when Lemieux ducks to his right.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

It might be over,Lemieux going for the kill


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

wtf


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wobbled by a jab


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

That is a terrible stoppage.
Period


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck that shit.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rosado was taking a beating


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

David would take GGG's head off


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Gabe deserved better than that bs stoppage


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

NY commission don't want another magomed on their hands. Gabriel got heart I like him


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Lemieux dies in the ring vs Golovkin and I'd love to see GGG literally end his life.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Really odd stoppage. That said, Gabe was taking boatloads of punishment.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Shame on Rosado trainer. What a nut. He sent Rosado out there to die, telling him to take Lemieux out, when Rosado has no chance of a one punch KO. Rosado doesn't possess that kind of power.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Not sure how I feel about that stoppage. Feel bad for Rosado but he got battered.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG would abuse Lemieux like a puppy, but the power he brings intrigues me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm fine with that stoppage. Rosado is the definition of a warrior.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Fuck that shit.


Yeah it was a terrible stoppage


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rosado is a punching bag.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lemeiux's composure really impressed me. He never got thrown off and never looked out of control even in the rough spots or when eating hard shots.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> David would take GGG's head off


With a sword yea. With gloves no


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

This is as far as Rosado goes. That was too much punishment. Don't think he'll be the same. Maybe if he gets a new trainer. That was some of the worst advice ive ever heard.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Rosado putting on his sunglasses! :lol:

Lemieux mauled him worser than GGG or Quillin. After around the 5th round, Rosado looked terrified.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'd live to see Lemieux against either Stevens or GGG. Both are guaranteed KO middleweight fights.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Lemieux is one of my favourite's at the moment, would love to see him rip Jacobs' title off him


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

fuck Rosado is tough. but i can see why they stopped it.

Lemieux vs. GGG will be amazing while it lasts


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Stoppage wasnt bad at all rosado was gettin the shit beat out if him an wasnt during back


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This solidifies Lemiuex as the king of the middleweight division


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Golovkin would beat Lemieux but still thats a good fight and he has legit power


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

A new trainer lol. Damn your dumb. Jesse Reid is one if the best in the world. He works with you in the gym. Rosado is a limited fighter.


genaro g said:


> This is as far as Rosado goes. That was too much punishment. Don't think he'll be the same. Maybe if he gets a new trainer. That was some of the worst advice ive ever heard.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Ah Lemieux mentioned Cotto. That would be nice.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

They could have stopped it in the corner, but it was a stragnge stoppage the way things happened Gabe took a lot of punishment. His corner should have pulled him out, htough.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Gennady Golovkin, I'm not scared of him


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Gabe needs to realize there have been a lot of "not my night" and "bad luck" fights. He and his team need to take a step back, take some time off, come back against espn level como if he wants to continue. 

Sucks what hat should have been a big win against Love was stolen from him by the judges.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Lemieux beats Cotto :deal


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This solidifies Lemiuex as the king of the middleweight division


By beating a blown up 154 lber that hasn't won a fight in years and was never that good to begin with? I think you're a very knowledgeable guy but come the fuck on lol.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I can see Cotto fight this guy. There is a reason Lemiux is fighting at the Barclay Centre. Now Cotto will take him on May 5 and get the respect of the PR's back.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

JeffJoiner said:


> Gabe needs to realize there have been a lot of "not my night" and "bad luck" fights. He and his team need to take a step back, take some time off, come back against espn level como if he wants to continue.
> 
> Sucks what hat should have been a big win against Love was stolen from him by the judges.


Yeah his career is so unlucky, if he won a world title he would probably faint, if I was him id go back down to 154 if he can make it again he could beat people like Ishe smith and Bundrage

He needs to take at least a year off hes only 28 hes still young


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

adamcanavan said:


> Lemieux beats Cotto :deal


as well as daniel jacobs who murders cotto


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Gabe needs to realize there have been a lot of "not my night" and "bad luck" fights. He and his team need to take a step back, take some time off, come back against espn level como if he wants to continue.
> 
> Sucks what hat should have been a big win against Love was stolen from him by the judges.


yeah foreal. Him vs Delvin Rodrgiuez would be fine. Maybe even lower than that 


Pork N Chili said:


> By beating a blown up 154 lber that hasn't won a fight in years and was never that good to begin with? I think you're a very knowledgeable guy but come the fuck on lol.


:yep there are certain fighters I like to troll with and Mike Jones and David Lemuiex are the two main ones :yep


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> A new trainer lol. Damn your dumb. Jesse Reid is one if the best in the world. He works with you in the gym. Rosado is a limited fighter.


I realize that but the only effective thing he said was to be first. The rest was just sending Rosado out on a death wish. Credit to Rosado for being as tough as he is. He needed his trainer to see for him with that beat up eye and unfortunately that wasn't the case.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone else really excited about the Herrera-Benavidez fight?

It is a fight of one of the best prospects if not the best in the world against what should be the best 140 pounder in the world. 140 is a top division too.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

That was a refreshing boxing card. We've been having fuck all lately. Props for Canteno for putting James De La Rosa early because that fight had the makings of being a snoozer.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah foreal. Him vs Delvin Rodrgiuez would be fine. Maybe even lower than that
> 
> :yep there are certain fighters I like to troll with and Mike Jones and David Lemuiex are the two main ones :yep


Speaking of which, I miss the old Mike Jones...


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Thomas Dulorme lost imo. The guy is waiting to be exposed again. Lundy went up on my list, the guy turned up tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This wasn't thread worthy, so I'll post it here :lol:


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Gabe is in a good position. He's the champ of that bkb or whatever the fuck it's called. He made more money there than in any of his fights. Go there an make as much loot as possible and walk off into retirement


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This wasn't thread worthy, so I'll post it here :lol:


This guy got his shit pushed in and liked it.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

if any of you guys got BeIn sports Juan Francisco Estrada *is fighting now


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I can see Cotto fight this guy. There is a reason Lemiux is fighting at the Barclay Centre. Now Cotto will take him on May 5 and get the respect of the PR's back.


According to Canelo his fight against Cotto is already being negotiated.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Lemieux dies in the ring vs Golovkin and I'd love to see GGG literally end his life.


What? Why? David is aces.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> What trainer situation?


both of their trainers train in the same camp, they are practically stablemates


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This wasn't thread worthy, so I'll post it here :lol:


Pacman, please make it happen since you don't want to fight Mayweather Jr.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Pacquiao would rape Broner so bad, and I'd stay up to see the flatfooted big mouth get his bitch ass spanked.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Gabe needs to realize there have been a lot of "not my night" and "bad luck" fights. He and his team need to take a step back, take some time off, come back against espn level como if he wants to continue.
> 
> Sucks what hat should have been a big win against Love was stolen from him by the judges.


That's some impressive ass advice, honestly. I felt like you could tell that to Rosado, and he'd really have to think about it.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Rosado is an opponent. He's not a good fighter. He's brought in to make others look good. Lemieux looked really good.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

GGG vs Lemiux, make it happen. 3 rounds and GGG takes Lemiux out from there, maximum!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This wasn't thread worthy, so I'll post it here :lol:


im not a fan of broners bs but you have to respect a fighter wanting tough fights

khan/broner would also be good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Not even showing the best bit of the fight from round 4? smh.

HBO had a blatant agenda for Lemieux, clearly trying to set up GGG - Lemieux.


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Not even showing the best bit of the fight from round 4? smh.
> 
> HBO had a blatant agenda for Lemieux, clearly trying to set up GGG - Lemieux.


Yeah, I was just coming to this thread to say the same thing. Rosado was there because HBO knew he'd fight really hard and make a good show while not actually posing any threat to Lemieux, so they could build Lemieux up to be fed to GGG while GGG waits for the Cotto/Canelo situation to resolve itself. Really, really, really obvious.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Not even showing the best bit of the fight from round 4? smh.
> 
> HBO had a blatant agenda for Lemieux, clearly trying to set up GGG - Lemieux.


They do want that fight but the uppercut was the only highlight worthy punch Rosado managed to get in. He was getting beaten up for the most part.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ogi said:


> They do want that fight but the uppercut was the only highlight worthy punch Rosado managed to get in. He was getting beaten up for the most part.


So when he shouted "COME ON" and continually landed right hands in round 4, that just didn't happen?


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> What? Why? David is aces.


Was trying to see if anyone (Canadian Lemieux fans) would take the bait...

Apparently I didn't realized they had changed similarly to David had.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This wasn't thread worthy, so I'll post it here :lol:


Thats the face you gonna have when Chino sticks it up your ****** ass again, and Pacman sticks it farther and harder than your Papi Chino did, PRAG.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

what a fuken clown this ref is.

you never grab a fighter from behind to stop a fight, you always step in between the two fighters so no damage is inflicted

in the heat of the moment lemiuex couldve continued to punch a defenseless rosado before realizing the ref was holding gabe back

complete fuken dumazz this ref. 

guy should be suspended for a year


----------

